# Engine



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Decently big investment for some, but this is the best bang for buck in my opinion BNR Tune 2011-2016 Limited Chevrolet Cruze 1.4L Turbo


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Look for actual dynocharts.

Everyone claims more power but I didn't notice anything but a faster throttle response.


----------



## yt400pmd (Apr 29, 2017)

port the intake, remove the silencer, drop in K&N 
BNR is over rated- i just went with them and boy is it disappointing
no tune needed


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Interesting opinions, their response time and explanation sucks, but I am definitely making a lot more power.


----------

